
"Rails Is as Rails Does" - Dreamhost Clarifies Their Comments on Rails - pius
http://blog.dreamhost.com/2008/01/10/rails-is-as-rails-does/
======
mechanical_fish
I see that Dreamhost has raised their bid: now they're offering a free hosting
account to anyone who can help make Rails work on their system.

Six whole dollars per month! Why, to justify an extravagant development budget
like that, the upside must be _enormous_!

------
nickb
>DHH also went so far as to recommend we not treat the Rails community as a
'paid vendor' and to 'wipe the wah-wah tears' from my chin. While that is a
very valid request, I don't believe it applies in this situation.

Great. What a way to spoil good will of the community.

>Additionally, our business will not be significantly affected one way or the
other by the future actions of the Rails community.

Then why are you whining? Why did you write that 2st post in the first place?

>That said, I would like to see Ruby on Rails reach toward that critical mass
of users, and thereby become a larger portion of our business.

Huh? You just said it's not.

>If Ruby on Rails were made to be simpler to use with a wider range of hosting
environments, big and small, that would ultimately benefit Rails itself far
more than it would benefit DreamHost or me personally.

Sure, maybe it would but what are YOU doing to help? Whining is NOT helpful!

I'm not a Dreamhost customer but these idiotic posts have made me resent
Dremahost and I will avoid ever dealing with them and ever recommending them.

